# Thermaltake Mambo



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 14, 2005)

The Mambo is another competitively priced case from Thermaltake. It weighs only 6.2kg but still offers all the comfort of a full tower case. Its elegant black design makes it pleasing for the eyes of the more mature computer users.

*Show full review*


----------



## duomatrix (Jun 30, 2006)

Pardon the newbie, but if there's "No holes for front fan." then what is this used for on image 1216?


----------

